
Ask HN: I have this domain codingtips.dev but I don't know what to do with it - kiraken
I have a few ideas but I don&#x27;t know if any of them is any good, such as a blog to post coding tips, or a coding book store, or a platform to link beginner developers with professionals to help them.
======
txutxu
Also the other meaning for tip... an app to "tip" to developers with money?

------
lalo2302
What about an open board with title and content where devs can share a 260
chars code sample, anonymously with a captcha to prevent bots.

~~~
kiraken
I don't like the concept of an open board that much, not a lot of good
information will be posted, and not a lot of options to monetize it.

------
moxylush
Hugo Blog!

~~~
kiraken
Hugo Blog?

~~~
cpach
I guess they meant a blog built with Hugo
[https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

